# Oil Filter Housing - broken return tube



## mpdonley1 (Sep 30, 2018)

So, I was changing my oil yesterday and accidentally bumped the tip of the return tube with a pair of channel locks and broke it off. Everything is intact except the little nipple on the end. I’ve scoured the internet and it appears the only fix is to replace the entire oil filter housing. What a jip. I put it back together for now and went for a drive. So far, no issues and no warning lights, etc. Any thoughts?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Something wrong with the picture. Repost it please.


----------



## mpdonley1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks. Done.


----------



## Tavi (Aug 18, 2017)

That “tube” forces oil through your filter. Oil is most likely bypassing the filter now. Which drastically decreases your oil change intervals and ultimately leads to premature engine wear.


----------



## mpdonley1 (Sep 30, 2018)

OK. This helps me understand the impact of the tip being broken off then. If I’m thinking about it correctly, the spring loaded “valve” end of the tube prevents oil from coming out of the top and thereby forces it out of the holes on the side and thus through the filter. Agreed?

Is my assumption that the only fix is by replacing the entire housing assembly correct?


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

You can replace just that tube. You'd have to probably go to a wreckers or something and remove it yourself though. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpdonley1 (Sep 30, 2018)

I thought that too. My hesitation with that was the risk of breaking it while trying to remove it. Would love to know if anyone else has replaced it successfully.


----------



## HatchLifeRS (Oct 3, 2017)

mpdonley1 said:


> I thought that too. My hesitation with that was the risk of breaking it while trying to remove it. Would love to know if anyone else has replaced it successfully.


I just removed one out of an old cooler I have from when I replaced it on my old Cruze. Came out no problem, roughly 100,000km were on it. It isn't in there very tight at all. I would still be prepared incase it did break. Since we all know **** happens. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mpdonley1 (Sep 30, 2018)

Outstanding. Thanks for the info.


----------

